# Germany job seeker visa



## Priyanka1990 (Oct 1, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I have my interview sceduled next month for german job seeker visa.
I need help for few document:-
1. they require the proof for hotel booking - but which date on hotel booking to be shown, as my interview is on 8th Nov, and the visa approval takes time. So during interview, of which date hotel booking are to be showned?

2. Same goes for travel insurance.

3. Also if I get the visa, then in how much span of time shall I will have to leave my country?


----------



## buzzsubash (Oct 1, 2017)

Hopefully this video answers all your questions







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

